# The Nameless Log



## namelessug (Oct 4, 2022)

Hey everyone. With the encouragement of a few members, and me finally stopping my overthinking. I have decided to start a log. I will be using this log to keep myself accountable as I prepare to start competing. 

A little backstory. I have been weightlifting since my middle school years. I believe I started when I was 13-14 years old. I have always loved the sport and community. I used to be a powerlifter, but recently got into bodybuilding after letting myself go for a few years. I started my journey around 8 months ago weighing 260. As of yesterday, I weigh 184. 

*Goals*
My goals are simple. I want to out mass on. I want to learn the ins and out of bodybuilding and begin competing within the next year or so.

*Diet*
I'm currently still trying to cut weight, so my current diet is a high protein, moderate carb, low fat diet. 

*Stats*
23 Years Old
184.7 Lbs
5'8"
BF % is unknown

During my journey, I will be more than happy to take any advice y'all give. I'm here to learn and get better.

If I missed any info, let me know and ill add it.


----------



## namelessug (Oct 4, 2022)

Tuesday 10/4
Today I woke up feeling great. Got to the gym and had a great workout, felt solid and energetic. It was a row-focused back and bi's.

Medium-Grip Cable Rows: 140lbs x10, 160lbs x10
Single Arm Machine Low Row: 98lbs x12, x10, x8
Wide-Grip T-Bar Row (Chest Supported): 90lbs x8, x8, x8
Alternating DB Curls: 40lbs x8, x8, x8
Incline Seated DB Curls: 25lbs x10, x8, x8
Single Arm Machine Preacher Curls: 30lbs x10, x8
Wide-Grip Lat Pulldowns: 125lbs x10, x8, x8
Cable Rear Delt Fly: 30lbs x10, x10, x8

Ended this workout with 30 minutes of cardio on the treadmill. 15 degree incline, 3.2 mph.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 4, 2022)

Following along bro. Glad to see someone the same age as me here instead of all these old fuckers.

Good job on the weight loss


----------



## namelessug (Oct 4, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Following along bro. Glad to see someone the same age as me here instead of all these old fuckers.
> 
> Good job on the weight loss



I’ll be following long with yours as well bro. I thought I might as well join at a young age and learn everything I can


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 4, 2022)

Hell yeah man, glad to see you start a log here. I’ll be following along and supporting ya. Let’s get some work done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namelessug (Oct 4, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah man, glad to see you start a log here. I’ll be following along and supporting ya. Let’s get some work done!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the support brother! I’m definitely excited to get started on this new part of my journey


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 4, 2022)

Post the daily diet in detail


----------



## namelessug (Oct 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Post the daily diet in detail



So for today. 

PreWorkout: 1 Slice of Powerseed Bread, 1 serving PB2, 1 Quaker bar

Post workout: Protein Shake with 300g egg whites

Lunch: 6oz Baked Chicken Breast, 12 oz Green Beans

Dinner: Same as lunch

Evening snack (Before Bed): 1.5 cups fat free yogurt, protein shake 

Macros are as follows.
1,563 Calories 
147g Carbs
18g Fat
200g Protein


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 4, 2022)

namelessug said:


> So for today.
> 
> PreWorkout: 1 Slice of Powerseed Bread, 1 serving PB2, 1 Quaker bar
> 
> ...



Good shit Man. Great start to this log


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 4, 2022)

Up your protein to 1.25-1.5 g per lb. Don’t count incomplete protein sources like pb2


----------



## namelessug (Oct 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Up your protein to 1.25-1.5 g per lb. Don’t count incomplete protein sources like pb2



Can do

Should I add the extra protein as another meal? Or just adjust my current meal to include more chicken/egg whites?


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 4, 2022)

namelessug said:


> Can do
> 
> Should I add the extra protein as another meal? Or just adjust my current meal to include more chicken/egg whites?



I say either way will be fine. If you’re finding yourself hungry between meals, I would add it in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 4, 2022)

namelessug said:


> Can do
> 
> Should I add the extra protein as another meal? Or just adjust my current meal to include more chicken/egg whites?


Include one beef meal to up your fats to around 30g because you’re natural you need more fats. 
Other than that drop the carbs to 100 and then up the protein. 
I’d drop the pb2 completely.
Get your fats from meat sources. 
Protein 280 (complete)
Carbs 100 
Fats 30


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 4, 2022)

Your calories will be higher but protein doesn’t really store as fat.


----------



## namelessug (Oct 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Your calories will be higher but protein doesn’t really store as fat.



Playing around with what I could eat in a day right now in Myfitnesspal to get close to those macros you said. Thanks for the advice and I’m definitely changing it right now


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 4, 2022)

Keep carbs around training so 25 before, 25 during and 50 post 
25 during with eaas.
So like a 12oz Gatorade. 

On non training days you’ll be down to about 75g of carbs


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 4, 2022)

How soon before training do you eat?


----------



## namelessug (Oct 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> How soon before training do you eat?



Roughly 45-60 minutes beforehand. I normally wake up and eat at 7 am and I’m in the gym training by 8 most days


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 4, 2022)

namelessug said:


> Roughly 45-60 minutes beforehand. I normally wake up and eat at 7 am and I’m in the gym training by 8 most days



Pre- eggwhites/cream of wheat or cream of rice or fruit

Intra- Gatorade/10g of eaas

Post- chicken/ rice or cream of rice and a banana 
(There’s all your carbs)

Chicken and veggies 

Beef and veggies

Chicken and veggies

Eggwhites

Bed 

Don’t count carbs from veggies (broccoli, peppers, asparagus, etc)


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Pre- eggwhites/cream of wheat or cream of rice or fruit
> 
> Intra- Gatorade/10g of eaas
> 
> ...



Loving your support here dude. I love when we get a new solid member that truly wants to make changes and is receptive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Oct 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Pre- eggwhites/cream of wheat or cream of rice or fruit
> 
> Intra- Gatorade/10g of eaas
> 
> ...


🤔

No Humapro ..... 🧐

Will the real slim shady please stand up ....


----------



## namelessug (Oct 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Pre- eggwhites/cream of wheat or cream of rice or fruit
> 
> Intra- Gatorade/10g of eaas
> 
> ...



Re writing my diet going by this right now. I go shopping every Saturday so I’m not too far off from getting all the new food. 

As far as EAAs. Any specific ones or just 10g in general?


----------



## namelessug (Oct 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Pre- eggwhites/cream of wheat or cream of rice or fruit
> 
> Intra- Gatorade/10g of eaas
> 
> ...



Re did the diet. Total now would be
2063 Calories
176g total carbs (116 not including veggie carbs)
29g Fats
277g Protein


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 4, 2022)

namelessug said:


> Re did the diet. Total now would be
> 2063 Calories
> 176g total carbs (116 not including veggie carbs)
> 29g Fats
> 277g Protein


What veggies are you eating to get 50g of carbs


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 4, 2022)

namelessug said:


> Re did the diet. Total now would be
> 2063 Calories
> 176g total carbs (116 not including veggie carbs)
> 29g Fats
> 277g Protein



My man is on it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namelessug (Oct 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What veggies are you eating to get 50g of carbs



Broccoli and green beans. I may cut down the amount of those that I eat


----------



## namelessug (Oct 4, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> My man is on it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I’m have goals brother. I will do whatever it takes!


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 4, 2022)

namelessug said:


> I’m have goals brother. I will do whatever it takes!



That’s what we like to see here. You have one of the best on this board helping you with the diet, keep doing what you’re doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 4, 2022)

namelessug said:


> Broccoli and green beans. I may cut down the amount of those that I eat


No, those are fine.


----------



## namelessug (Oct 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No, those are fine.



Awesome. I can start doing the diet I have wrote down as soon as next week when I do my weekly grocery shopping


----------



## namelessug (Oct 5, 2022)

*Wednesday 10/5*
Today I woke up a little later than normal, I needed that extra sleep. Definitely helped me feel better at the gym and kill my Leg Day. The workout went as follows;

Leg Extensions: 150lbs x15, x10, x10, x8
Single-Leg Leg Press: 225lbs x10, x10, x8
Smith Machine RDL: 225lbs x8, 315lbs x6, x6, x6
Hamstring Curl: 100lbs x10, x8, x8
BB Squats: 225lbs x15, 315lbs x10, x8
Standing Calf Raises: 185lbs x15, x15, x12

Ended this one with some more cardio. Walking on the treadmill and throwing in 10 minutes on the stairmaster.


----------



## namelessug (Oct 6, 2022)

Thursday 10/6

Took a much needed rest day today. Did some minor mobility work at home and stretching. Then headed off to pick up the grill I’m gonna need to cook all the meat for my new diet that I start on Monday


----------



## namelessug (Oct 7, 2022)

Friday 10/7
Today was another killer day. Woke up feeling refreshed. Ate my breakfast and headed to the gym to hit a Chest and Lat Focused back. 

Pec Deck: 160lbs x12, x10, x8 +2 partial
Incline Converging Bench Press: 95lbs (Each Arm) x10, x8 +2 partial
Close-Grip Lat Pulldown: 125lbs x12, x10, x9 +1 partial
Cable Lat Pullover: 70lbs x10, x10, x8
Single-Arm Lat Pulldown: 65lbs x12, x8, x8
Dumbbell Bench: 100lbs x10, x8 
Did some Ab work today as well


----------



## namelessug (Oct 8, 2022)

Saturday 10/8

Woke up today ready to tackle the day again. Slept like a rock thanks to melatonin. Killed it in the gym. Today was Shoulders and Arms.

DB Shoulder Press: 60lbs x8, x8, x8
Cable Lat Raises: 30lbs x10, x10
DB Lat Raises: 35lbs x8, x8, x8
DB Hammer Curls: 45lbs x16(8 each arm), x16, x14
Spider Curls: 20lbs x12, x12
Machine Preacher Curls: 60lbs x10, x10, x8
Tricep Pushdowns: 87.5lbs x10, x10, x8
Tricep Ext: 50lbs x10, x10

Went Grocery Shopping for my new diet as well. I want to thank this who gave me input on redoing my diet. I took your advice and changed my entire diet. 






I’ll post my new macros as soon as I figure them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namelessug (Oct 8, 2022)

New Macros following the diet plan suggested by [mention]RiR0 [/mention] 









The carbs are timed as follows:
25g before the gym
22g during the workout
53g after workout 
100g total
The rest are from Veggies eaten throughout the day


----------



## namelessug (Oct 9, 2022)

Sunday 10/9

Took my second off day of the week. Spent about 4 hours cooking my meals for the week as I work 7 days a week and it’s easier to meal prep. My new diet will be:

Pre-Workout: 16oz egg Whites & 1 serving of Cream of Wheat

Intra: 12oz Gatorade & 2 scoops Humapro

Post: 4.5oz Cooked Chicken (6oz Raw) with 1/2 cup cooked rice & 1 banana

Lunch 1: 4.5oz Cooked Chicken (6oz Raw) & 4 cups broccoli

Lunch 2: 6 oz 93/7 ground beef (8oz raw) & 12oz green beans

Dinner 1: 4.5oz Cooked Chicken (6oz Raw) & 4 cups broccoli

Dinner 2: 16oz egg whites

Macros: 
KCal: 2180
P: 282
F: 34
C: 152


----------



## namelessug (Oct 10, 2022)

Monday 10/10

Woke up this morning ready to tackle the day and start my new diet. So far I’m enjoying it. Will say 16oz of egg whites is a lot more than I thought. The Gatorade mixed with the mango peach Humapro was absolutely delicious. And I honestly felt unbeatable in the gym today. 

Chest, Shoulders, and Triceps
Pec Deck: 160lbs x12, 175lbs x10
Incline Converging Chest Press: 95lbs(each arm) x12, 105lbs(each arm) x10, x8
Flat Converging Chest Press: 115lbs x10, x8, x8
Cable Lat Raises: 30lbs x12, x10, x10
DB Lat Raises: 45lbs x8, x8, x8
Tricep Pushdowns: 80lbs x10, x10, x8
Single Arm Tricep Extensions: 30lbs x8, x8


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

namelessug said:


> Saturday 10/8
> 
> Woke up today ready to tackle the day again. Slept like a rock thanks to melatonin. Killed it in the gym. Today was Shoulders and Arms.
> 
> ...



Dude you are like a sponge, that actually uses everything it soaks In. I love seeing this shit. You keep your work ethic and this mindset up, paired with taking good advice and constructive criticism, you will blow your own mind. Good shit brother, keep grinding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namelessug (Oct 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Dude you are like a sponge, that actually uses everything it soaks In. I love seeing this shit. You keep your work ethic and this mindset up, paired with taking good advice and constructive criticism, you will blow your own mind. Good shit brother, keep grinding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I really appreciate it brother. I have big goals for myself. And I want to reach them. 

I want to compete in bodybuilding. As soon as next year towards the end of the year. I will do whatever it takes


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

namelessug said:


> I really appreciate it brother. I have big goals for myself. And I want to reach them.
> 
> I want to compete in bodybuilding. As soon as next year towards the end of the year. I will do whatever it takes



Let’s make it happen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namelessug (Oct 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Let’s make it happen!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



With how much y’all are helping me. It will happen. I’m excited to progress in my journey. I’ll probably see more changes if my TRT starts to work


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

namelessug said:


> With how much y’all are helping me. It will happen. I’m excited to progress in my journey. I’ll probably see more changes if my TRT starts to work



You definitely will. TRT should help do wonders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namelessug (Oct 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You definitely will. TRT should help do wonders.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well they have me on a different protocol because of my age. So no test for me. HCG and Enclomiphene for 4 months then maybe test if this doesn’t work


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

namelessug said:


> Well they have me on a different protocol because of my age. So no test for me. HCG and Enclomiphene for 4 months then maybe test if this doesn’t work



I forgot about that. They are basically trying to recover your natural production. How’s it going so far? It can definitely work, but having the test would work for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namelessug (Oct 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I forgot about that. They are basically trying to recover your natural production. How’s it going so far? It can definitely work, but having the test would work for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Honestly I don’t feel much of anything at all. Still having all the same symptoms as before sadly


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

namelessug said:


> Honestly I don’t feel much of anything at all. Still having all the same symptoms as before sadly



How long have you been running the HCG and clomid? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namelessug (Oct 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> How long have you been running the HCG and clomid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



3 weeks now. Which is why I’m not giving up on it yet


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

namelessug said:


> 3 weeks now. Which is why I’m not giving up on it yet



Yeah, definitely don’t yet. When are you next bloods? How much HCG weekly do they have e you on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namelessug (Oct 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Yeah, definitely don’t yet. When are you next bloods? How much HCG weekly do they have e you on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Next bloods won’t be until 3 months in. HCG is at 2000 iu a week for 6 weeks. Then down to 1000 iU for the rest of the protocol


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

namelessug said:


> Next bloods won’t be until 3 months in. HCG is at 2000 iu a week for 6 weeks. Then down to 1000 iU for the rest of the protocol



They are definitely taking a progressive approach, rather than aggressive. Idk why they are waiting so long to check your levels though. Unless they are trying to save you money, which isn’t usually the case. Your labs shout be somewhat different each month before then: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namelessug (Oct 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> They are definitely taking a progressive approach, rather than aggressive. Idk why they are waiting so long to check your levels though. Unless they are trying to save you money, which isn’t usually the case. Your labs shout be somewhat different each month before then:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah it wasn’t cheap for the medicine at all. And I don’t get it either but I’m hoping it works. When I started test was a 199


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

namelessug said:


> Yeah it wasn’t cheap for the medicine at all. And I don’t get it either but I’m hoping it works. When I started test was a 199



That’s pretty common with most clinics. 3 weeks is still a little soon but that HCG usually works pretty fast. I would say by week 6, if it’d working, you should definitely feel a physical difference. In the gym, mentally, sleep, recovery, energy, etc. Hoping the best for you bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namelessug (Oct 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That’s pretty common with most clinics. 3 weeks is still a little soon but that HCG usually works pretty fast. I would say by week 6, if it’d working, you should definitely feel a physical difference. In the gym, mentally, sleep, recovery, energy, etc. Hoping the best for you bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Appreciate the support brother


----------



## namelessug (Oct 11, 2022)

Tuesday 10/11

Woke up ready to get after it today. Like every other day. I have been feeling stronger recently and I’m truly enjoying it. 

Row-Focused Back & Bi’s
Medium-Grip Cable Rows: 150lbs x12, 170lbs x8, x8
Machine Low-Row: 115lbs (Each Arm) x10, x10, x8 +2 partial
Wide-Grip T-Bar: 100lbs x8, x8, x8
DB Hammer Curls: 50lbs x16, x14, x14
Incline DB Curls: 30lbs x12, x10, x10
Single Arm Preacher Curl: 30lbs x10, x8
Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown: 125lbs x10, x8, x8
Cable Rear Delt Fly: 30lbs x8, x8

Definitely enjoying my new diet. Gives me more energy during my workout. And I wanna thank everyone for the support on my log so far. And all the advice given to me


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 11, 2022)

namelessug said:


> Tuesday 10/11
> 
> Woke up ready to get after it today. Like every other day. I have been feeling stronger recently and I’m truly enjoying it.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear all the positives for you man, and that the changes are working in your benefit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namelessug (Oct 12, 2022)

Wednesday 10/12

Woke up this morning feeling a little lethargic. But still had to go to the gym and kill my legs. One thing I forgot to mention about my workouts is that I try to go to failure every single set. And that 5 days a week I do 45 minutes on the treadmill. 

Leg Extensions: 210lbs x10, x10, x8 +2 forced

Single-Leg Leg Press: 300lbs (Each Leg) x10, x8, x8

Smith Machine RDL: 315lbs x8, x6

Seated Hamstring Curls: 185lbs x10, x10, x8

BB Back Squat: 315lbs x10, x8, x7 (Failed the 8th)

Threw some abs in today as well


----------



## namelessug (Oct 16, 2022)

Update on my log. 

I will be picking it back up starting tomorrow. Been having some personal and family issues recently which has prevented me from keeping the log updated. I have still gone to the gym and followed my diet but I will start reposting workouts tomorrow.


----------

